# Türkler Buraya Gelebilirsiniz Bakýn Baþlýk Türkçe:)

## Wampire

Selam millet..Yaw baya Türk varmý forumda?Arada rasgeliyom..

----------

## hardlike

heeeeeeeeeeeey selam ne haber ben de turk olmak var hehehe selam

----------

## butterfly986

ay dil bilmeden forumda dolaþmak ne zormuþ yaa   :Laughing: 

ama neyse bu topiðe geldim ya daha kaybolmam   :Laughing: 

----------

## moshino

selam bende varým artýk burda yaaa gözüm burda hep sizi aramýþtý kavuþturana þükür :Smile: 

----------

## restomimar

MERHABA ARKADAÞLAR  :Smile:  BURADA TÜRK GÖRÜNCE ÇOK ÞAÞIRDIM..  :Very Happy:  TÜRK TAHMÝN ETMÝYORDUM..NE GÜZEL   :Twisted Evil:   FORUMDAKÝLERÝ BASTIRMAYA NE DERSÝNÝZ  :Very Happy:  YAZALIM BAKALIM KONULARINA CEVAP   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NOOF93

Ben Moo Trkih Arap ne kadar barış, ama adımı bilmiyorsan ben Nof farklı kültürlerin sevgi ve aynı zamanda bir Müslüman seni bize Butagaftkm Sanırım iyi bir kalp ve cömert insanlar vardır nehirler biliyorum izin isteyin önce

yanlışsa da yazarak beni affedin

----------

